# Scream Shack 2004



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

I remember my best memory of last year's haunt "The Scream Shack". We had so many people going through our haunt, that we had to send them through in groups of 4!! That and I thought it was really neat because it was my first year haunting, and there people were calling their friends and families on their cell phones telling them to come and check it out! Fun fun fun!! That is one of my fondest memories of haunting .


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Do you have any pics of your haunt? This will be my first year to put on a small haunt and hopfuly people will enjoy mine like they have enjoyed yours.


----------



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

Of course, heres the link www.freewebs.com/screamshack My plans this year though are going to be quite awesomely awesome!!!!!! I am very excited.


----------

